# Just recently got these vintage trains



## G5891 (Oct 11, 2018)

I don't know much about model trains but I think they are vintage. They are 1992 and below I think... Just ordered Kato M1 track set.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Some nice looking rolling stock, have fun with it.

Magic


----------



## G5891 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks! Quick question. They have been sitting for a long time. I should lubricate them before using correct? The USRA 0-6-0 switcher Penn. mentioned grease and light oil? I ordered the oil with that Kato M1 set but do I need to buy grease as well? If so what do you recommend?


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

G5891 said:


> Thanks! Quick question. They have been sitting for a long time. I should lubricate them before using correct? The USRA 0-6-0 switcher Penn. mentioned grease and light oil? I ordered the oil with that Kato M1 set but do I need to buy grease as well? If so what do you recommend?


I use only light plastic compatible oil, no grease. Been running n-scale for 46 years. The biggest problem with these loco sitting for so long would be the electrical contacts corroding, I use Caig DeoxIT to clean and improve all the contacts. The DeoxIT also keeps them from corroding down the road.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As suggested by rrJim, you'll definitely want to
remove the shell from any older loco you've
obtained. The original lubrication will have gelled
and may hinder the proper movement of the 
loco. Remove it, then relube with a plastic friendly
grease such as that sold be LaBelle.

Don


----------



## G5891 (Oct 11, 2018)

I will be cleaning the contacts and lubing the gears. Thanks again Don and Jim for the advice, it's much appreciated.


----------

